# Hardboard & Paint



## BuyoMasilla (Jun 5, 2011)

Greetings fellow Lumberjocks,

The weather has been rather hospitable, so I have gone ahead and picked some materials for a garage cabinets ongoing project. The cabinets can be seen here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31609. I did get the materials for the face frame and doors. Found some primed pine at HD 1X3, 8 foot boards. Sliced and diced the face frame and put it on, still need to put some screws as it is glued and pined top and bottom. The verticals have some pocket hole screws on.

For the door panels Lowes had these 1/8" thick hardboard on one side and a white laminate like on the other.

My question is, will the hardboard take primer and paint? If not I'll probably have to take them back and get plywood. Your thoughts are welcomed, encouraged and requested. I am hoping to get on those doors tomorrow. These are grainy pictures of both sides of the material.



















Thanks for reading, please feel free to comment as I am hopeful to go over some responses. Mario

PS, Happy New Year


----------



## GrandpaE (Jun 26, 2010)

You didn't say if you were planning to paint the laminate side or the back. If it is the laminate side you might get away with it if you first sand to give the paint sme tooth to hold onto and use a good quality primer like zinsars (sp). A sample test might be in order. The back side without the laminate should prime and paint fine. 
If you are unsure I would probably return them and get some plywood. Good Luck


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Hardboard has a few meanings, believe it or not, might be good to include a picture. Some will require special paints.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

You won't have any problem with painting hardboard, it will finish well, I would give it at least one coat on the back side (rough side) to seal it though.

If it is the "hardboard" I am thinking of…


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

ok, this is basically just melamine in quarterinch, rather than using chipboard for the core they use a masonite like core.

Basically, you sand the back side well and it will take paint. The plasitc side however may require a special laminate paint in order for the paint to actually stick.


----------

